# LFD X 3



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Decided to unwind a La Flor Dominicana Culebra. :shocked:

To my surprise, it was pretty dang good.

The draw and burn were perfect. 

Medium - Full-Bodied

Something different indeed. :smoke:


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

That's cool!


----------

